# Ride from Puerto Vallarta to Ajijic



## Oshawa (Nov 3, 2009)

Does anyone know what would be the easiest way to get from Puerto Vallarta to Ajijic with their luggage and 2 small dogs? Are there any car rental agencies where you could rent in Pto. Vallarta and drop off near Ajijic? Any bus line that will allow pets? Are there any other types of reasonably priced transportation services?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Oshawa said:


> Does anyone know what would be the easiest way to get from Puerto Vallarta to Ajijic with their luggage and 2 small dogs? Are there any car rental agencies where you could rent in Pto. Vallarta and drop off near Ajijic? Any bus line that will allow pets? Are there a:focus:ny other types of reasonably priced transportation services?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


Well... The simple answer is yes, there are a few options to get from PV to the GDL area and then Ajijic. Reality may prove a little more difficult.
There is a well traveled highway (actually 2) that connects PV to GDL so traveling in a rental is an option. The shorter route is in decent condition and other than the first hour is only about 30 miles, the drive is not bad. The rental outlets in Mexico are franchises of the "brand names" such as Avis, Alamo, Thrifty etc. and you will find all of the majors represented at both the PV and GDL airports. You will have to contact the individual outlet in PV to see if they will allow you to drop off in GDL. 
Now for some nuances. The franchise will "hold" a deposit on your credit card from $600usd up to $1500usd depending on which company you choose to rent from. Also, do NOT buy rental insurance from a booking agency such as Orbitz. Regardless of what they say it is of very little if any practical use. If you find yourself in an accident in Mexico, you must take care of the damages immediately or you may go to jail. (if the accident is your fault) When you purchase the ins in Mexico, the rental company will dispatch a claims adjuster "immediately" to assist with the situation. That won't happen with insurance purchased through the booking agent. (obviously they are not going to fly someone from the states or a major Mexican city to assist you in the moment) 
If you do not speak 50% fluent Spanish and do not have experience driving in the interior of Mexico, I would advise against driving this trek for the first time. (others may disagree but I drive around Jalisco every week for work) The bus option may work better. I think the bus lines may require the dogs to travel below with the lugagge. (I am not aware of their policies) ETN and Primera Plus are two luxury bus lines that travel from PV to GDL. It's about a 6 hour bus ride for 380 pesos or a 4 1/2 hour car ride. Once in GDL you could find a taxi to take you to Ajijic. There may be some other options known by the folks that live by the lake.
I hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Oshawa (Nov 3, 2009)

RPBHaas said:


> Well... The simple answer is yes, there are a few options to get from PV to the GDL area and then Ajijic. Reality may prove a little more difficult.
> There is a well traveled highway (actually 2) that connects PV to GDL so traveling in a rental is an option. The shorter route is in decent condition and other than the first hour is only about 30 miles, the drive is not bad. The rental outlets in Mexico are franchises of the "brand names" such as Avis, Alamo, Thrifty etc. and you will find all of the majors represented at both the PV and GDL airports. You will have to contact the individual outlet in PV to see if they will allow you to drop off in GDL.
> Now for some nuances. The franchise will "hold" a deposit on your credit card from $600usd up to $1500usd depending on which company you choose to rent from. Also, do NOT buy rental insurance from a booking agency such as Orbitz. Regardless of what they say it is of very little if any practical use. If you find yourself in an accident in Mexico, you must take care of the damages immediately or you may go to jail. (if the accident is your fault) When you purchase the ins in Mexico, the rental company will dispatch a claims adjuster "immediately" to assist with the situation. That won't happen with insurance purchased through the booking agent. (obviously they are not going to fly someone from the states or a major Mexican city to assist you in the moment)
> If you do not speak 50% fluent Spanish and do not have experience driving in the interior of Mexico, I would advise against driving this trek for the first time. (others may disagree but I drive around Jalisco every week for work) The bus option may work better. I think the bus lines may require the dogs to travel below with the lugagge. (I am not aware of their policies) ETN and Primera Plus are two luxury bus lines that travel from PV to GDL. It's about a 6 hour bus ride for 380 pesos or a 4 1/2 hour car ride. Once in GDL you could find a taxi to take you to Ajijic. There may be some other options known by the folks that live by the lake.
> I hope this helps and good luck!


Thanks so much for your reply. Since we have never driven in Mexico and do not speak Spanish we will take your advice and not attempt to rent a vehicle. Putting our dogs in the baggage compartment of a bus is not an option either. Perhaps the only other option would be to hire a cab to drive us. Would anyone be able to give us the phone number for a reputable cab company that could give us a quote.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Oshawa said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. Since we have never driven in Mexico and do not speak Spanish we will take your advice and not attempt to rent a vehicle. Putting our dogs in the baggage compartment of a bus is not an option either. Perhaps the only other option would be to hire a cab to drive us. Would anyone be able to give us the phone number for a reputable cab company that could give us a quote.


Well...(again) 
You have almost stumped me. I've been talking to my guys about the taxi option and we conclude if you don't know one on a personal level the risk of an issue increases. I have family in PV. Give me some time and I will see what I can arrange. (I live about 4 hours inland south of GDL) I have some ideas that won't put y'all in unnecessary risk.
Can you give me a little more information regarding your desired trip?
Thanks


----------



## Oshawa (Nov 3, 2009)

RPBHaas said:


> Well...(again)
> You have almost stumped me. I've been talking to my guys about the taxi option and we conclude if you don't know one on a personal level the risk of an issue increases. I have family in PV. Give me some time and I will see what I can arrange. (I live about 4 hours inland south of GDL) I have some ideas that won't put y'all in unnecessary risk.
> Can you give me a little more information regarding your desired trip?
> Thanks


We plan to fly West Jet into P.V. on July 10th. We would have a connection in Calgary with a short stopover so we were considering spending a night in PV in case our luggage doesn't arrive when we do. From there we need to arrange transportation to Ajijic. Only 2 pets are allowed to be booked on a flight so we haven't booked yet since we don't know how to get from P.V. to Ajijic.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Oshawa said:


> We plan to fly West Jet into P.V. on July 10th. We would have a connection in Calgary with a short stopover so we were considering spending a night in PV in case our luggage doesn't arrive when we do. From there we need to arrange transportation to Ajijic. Only 2 pets are allowed to be booked on a flight so we haven't booked yet since we don't know how to get from P.V. to Ajijic.


:confused2: If your ultimate destination is Ajijic, why not fly into GDL and rent a car there? You have your reasons of course and they are none of my business.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> :confused2: If your ultimate destination is Ajijic, why not fly into GDL and rent a car there? You have your reasons of course and they are none of my business.


I echo this thought. It says you are in Ontario. I flew Toronto to Mexico City on Air Canada then Interjet to GDL. It was a good trip. It was the only time I flew Air Canada and I enjoyed the flight. If you had a specific reason to go to PV we can figure out your ground transportation. But if the only reason is to fly West Jet, it may be significantly more advantageous to fly to GDL. (unless y'all are flying free on West Jet) 
Let me know if I can help. I can still find you transportation from PV to Ajijic. The gas and time involved would be about $250usd one way. If you pay a taxi they will probably charge you about 5,000mxn or $400 usd. (depending on the exchange rate in July)


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RPBHaas said:


> I echo this thought. It says you are in Ontario. I flew Toronto to Mexico City on Air Canada then Interjet to GDL. It was a good trip. It was the only time I flew Air Canada and I enjoyed the flight. If you had a specific reason to go to PV we can figure out your ground transportation. But if the only reason is to fly West Jet, it may be significantly more advantageous to fly to GDL. (unless y'all are flying free on West Jet)
> Let me know if I can help. I can still find you transportation from PV to Ajijic. The gas and time involved would be about $250usd one way. If you pay a taxi they will probably charge you about 5,000mxn or $400 usd. (depending on the exchange rate in July)


Wouldn't it then be less expensive to rent a car in PVR for one day, even with the additional drop off charge at GDL? It is only a 5-hour drive then get a taxi at GDL for Ajijic - can't be $400 USD in total. Dollar rents at PVR, with insurance, for about $50-65 USD (I believe).


----------



## Oshawa (Nov 3, 2009)

RPBHaas said:


> I echo this thought. It says you are in Ontario. I flew Toronto to Mexico City on Air Canada then Interjet to GDL. It was a good trip. It was the only time I flew Air Canada and I enjoyed the flight. If you had a specific reason to go to PV we can figure out your ground transportation. But if the only reason is to fly West Jet, it may be significantly more advantageous to fly to GDL. (unless y'all are flying free on West Jet)
> Let me know if I can help. I can still find you transportation from PV to Ajijic. The gas and time involved would be about $250usd one way. If you pay a taxi they will probably charge you about 5,000mxn or $400 usd. (depending on the exchange rate in July)


I have sent you a private message, thanks.


----------

